# Constipation and new PILL



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hi everyone,I started taking a new pill called Loette baout 8 days ago, the day after I started taking it I have experienced very bad bloating, gas and constipation. Proior to this I had been doing very well in the bowel department.Do u think there could be a link between the two?, I tried looking up info on net about it but found nothing. I stopped taking it tonight and hope things will improve


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

The pill increases my IBS C and spasms every time. All formulas. Doc says it is def hormone related.Do a search on this BB. You'll find a lot of info.You are not alone!!!


----------

